# Natural iui with trigger



## Honeybee02 (Dec 3, 2014)

I was curious if anyone has a natural iui with trigger?
We are having one last throw of the dice and I’m nervous of a stimulated cycle as want to lower the risk of a multiple pregnancy and I’m sure I’d heard of successes with a trigger only approach but can’t find anything when I look.
Thank you and best wishes to all


----------



## mollymartha (Jan 6, 2019)

Hi yes I had 3 natural cycle iuis back to back within 8 weeks january /February /March 2019 couldnt get on with opks so had tracking scans and a trigger shot but no meds or stims


----------



## Honeybee02 (Dec 3, 2014)

Did you use a trigger with the iui treatment?
Congratulations on your baby girl.
I had ivf too and have a wee girl and this iui is last roll of the dice and although I have lost faith in iui over the time, it’s one last throw of the dice before shutting the door to another baby and although I know iui has low chance is higher than the chance we have now and I don’t want to go down the ivf route again as that too, for me was a lottery needing many turns of the dice too. Xx


----------

